# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  An Antidote For Attitude

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan with our congenial host.

----------


## JEK

Ah, yes! Eddy’s for the first night!

----------


## Cwater

Hey Jim yes always Eddy’s for the first night.  I love those dishes.

----------


## amyb

Yes, the boys are back in town!

----------


## Eve

We only ever plan the “opening night ceremony” and “closing ceremony”.  The rest is up for grabs.

----------


## KevinS

Very nice!

----------


## dsarkis

I knew from the food pics where you were.
Always a wonderful dinner option and gracious host!

----------


## cec1

Such great images!  Welcome back!

----------


## GramChop

Welcome back, y’all!  Looking forward to seeing St Barth through your lens.

----------


## le_reve

Eddy's never disappoints.  Was there on Thursday night with some friends who are newbies, and it was the favorite meal of their trip!

----------

